# trout lottery drawing?



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if DNR have drawn for Castalia yet


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

As of this past Friday, no. Keep checking though because it should be any day.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

can you still enter? I looked for the option back in feb when I bought my new license and it wasn't there yet


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

The drawing was done. I was unsuccessful


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't believe so. Best thing to do is check the website....


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

From what the customer account says looks like I an my son were unsuccessful again-8 years in a row-I guess it gives me something to keep living for-I have the same luck with the state gambling lotteries-at least the trout lottery is only a few bucks.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I blanked


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Unsuccessful


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ouch! Should've used my $2 to buy a...... Heck, who am I kidding as $2 won't get you anything these days. 
Anyways, those that do get selected, have an awesome time. When we have the annual Project Healing Waters outing for disabled Vets at Castilia, everybody seems to have an awesome time. 
Also, we want pictures!


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I didn't make the cut.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I entered 2 adults (me & wife) and both my kids....... still no golden ticket. This is only the 2nd year i have put the kids in and about the 5th year for me. Someday.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

My friend got drawn......looks like he is returning the favor for when I took him when I got drawn.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

lunker23 said:


> Ouch! Should've used my $2 to buy a...... Heck, who am I kidding as $2 won't get you anything these days.
> Anyways, those that do get selected, have an awesome time. When we have the annual Project Healing Waters outing for disabled Vets at Castilia, everybody seems to have an awesome time.
> Also, we want pictures!


It's three dollars and three dollars won't buy you anything these days either.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Not me. Again . . . . ...


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Flathead76 said:


> It's three dollars and three dollars won't buy you anything these days either.


$2, $3......... In the end it doesn't matter... I'm still going to be broke as a joke anyways


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Didn't get it this year. Looks like the odds were a lot better last year compared to this year at least for the youth drawing. I think last year was a 1 in 3 chance, this year was 1 in 8.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

They don't make it easy to check your status! Can't even find where to check from my phone!


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Figured it out on the home computer and the verdict was....unsuccessful!


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

mountainbikingrn said:


> Figured it out on the home computer and the verdict was....unsuccessful!


It will sure feel good when it finally happens!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I got bummed out too but that is ok I will get my fix of real WV trout fishing.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Pray tell under what section this is found? All I get is the opportunity to purchase licenses.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Never mind, found it under the "Manage your account" tab and no love for me or my daughter again.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

ckfowler said:


> Pray tell under what section this is found? All I get is the opportunity to purchase licenses.


I think it's the box that says something like "account management". Couldn't find it on their mobile website but it's on the regular site.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

unsuccessful. try again next year


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

where are you finding the youth results?


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

nevermind!


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Another year with negative results for me! Bye bye $3!


----------

